# Lisa Faulkner on IVF @ ARGC and adoption



## CathyB

What a moving story. I wish her well

http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/2010/05/03/adopting-billie-is-the-best-thing-that-s-ever-happened-to-us-115875-22229855/


----------



## *Bev*

What a lovely, grounded interview - really nice to read!!


----------



## katie c

that is such a positive story   

and in a funny way it's nice to see a celeb admitting to having IVF and it not working...as you only seem to see the positive stories (like that bird off eastenders) and it gives the impression IVF is a walk in the park


----------



## katie c

...although pmsl that the headline talks about her 'son' when in fact they adopted a little girl


----------



## Solkat22

Thank you for this link. I was thinking of using Tarannisi and was desperately trying to save up the fees for his treatment. Obviously, he's not quite the miracle worker he's made out to be. Thank you for easing the burden of financial pressure on me and my husband. Hubby was always sceptical and we actually have enough saved up for at least a couple of cycles elsewhere.


----------



## CathyB

Hi Solkat,
Have you had a look at UCH or the Lister? They both have v good results and may be less expensive than ARGC.
I think cost is going to become an even bigger issue because IVF treatment is bound to suffer in the Con-Lib cuts. Denmark, which guaranteed three free cycles has just taken an axe to funding there

http://www.physorg.com/wire-news/36335398/denmark-cuts-art-reimbursement-under-new-savings-scheme.html

Good luck


----------



## hbrodie

what a lovely story. I also laughed when I saw the headline about a son and it is in fact a girl


----------

